
What’s wrong with Git? A conceptual design analysis - monkeyshelli
https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/10/24/whats-wrong-with-git-a-conceptual-design-analysis/
======
dozzie
> [git's concept-relationship diagram is] kind of complicated to explain –
> which is really the authors' point.

As a somewhat experienced git user, I have no idea what the hell is going on
in the diagram. But this means that authors have constructed the diagram
incorrectly, not that git is inherently complicated.

